# Got some spare cash? Three Grummans on sale at Courtesy



## evangilder (Mar 4, 2008)

Man, a bonanza of Grumman Iron Works birds are on Courtesy Aircraft right now. The have an F8F, F7F in flyable condition up and a complete, but in need of restoration F4F.

Oh to win the lottery....
Courtesy Aircraft, Inc.: premier dealer of quality Warbird and civilian aircraft


----------



## magnocain (Mar 5, 2008)

I didn't see, how much are they?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2008)

More than you can afford my friend...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 5, 2008)

Click on the aircraft on the main page for more pictures, scroll down past the pictures for the stats and the price. I was a little surprised that the Tigercat was less than the Bearcat.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 5, 2008)

Three things bug me about ex-military aircraft (and not one is about the price to buy):
1. You really should know how to work on them before you buy one. Those things require a lot of maintanence. Tons of it. Pain in the ass. 
2. They go through fuel and oil like a drunk goes through beer. Figure a P51 burns 60 gph at cruise. Each gallon is $5-$6 each. Then you toss in insurance, probably in the 100K range. Oy-vey.
3. Generally, they are pretty tricky to fly. Things happen very fast, most throttle changes require some changes to the trim and there are enough buttons, switches and dials in those things to drive you half nutz. 

My advice, Get a Cessna!


----------



## DBII (Mar 5, 2008)

A Cessna with gun pods!  

DBII


----------



## evangilder (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, Tim, warbirds are not for the timid, nor the folks on a budget. But if you have the skills and the money, why not?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 5, 2008)

I gotta start buyin' lottery tickets again  

TO


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 5, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> I gotta start buyin' lottery tickets again
> 
> TO



Tons of lottery tickets


----------



## timshatz (Mar 5, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Well, Tim, warbirds are not for the timid, nor the folks on a budget. But if you have the skills and the money, why not?



I hear ya', if you've got it, do it. Life is short and you're dead forever. 

But the combination of skills and finances generally don't come together in the same package. Just my experience, but if you have one, you generally can use more of the other. 

Most guys who have the money to fly warbirds want to go out to the airfield, have it ready to go, do a walk around, check the oil and gas and head out. Much like you do in a standard GA aircraft. They don't get off on bruising knuckles dropping the cowling on a radial to drain the bottom 3 cylinders. 

Most guys who have the time dig working on the bird, making it better. Improving this, messing with that. Screwing around with the radios or whatever. They'll spend hours out there on a Saturday making something work better. However, they have to deal with the constant bills that come along with it. As bad as owning a GA aircraft is, a Warbird is usually about 3X 4X for parts. Not as many of them around either. 

I guess my basic point is there are two types of pilots. One type uses an aircraft as transportation/joy riding/ toy. They would really rather not bother with keeping it running. The other is the pilot who just flies 'cause he likes to fly and doing take offs and landings for most of a day to perfect a technique is nothing he would mind. 

Having a Warbird for either of those guys has it's drawbacks. Not impossible, but you're gonna put a lot more time and money into one than with a GA (aka Cessna reference of my earlier post). The benefit is you get an airplane that looks cool and can usually do stuff a GA can't. But there is a price involved that may not be figured into when you see one for sale.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 5, 2008)

timshatz said:


> I guess my basic point is there are two types of pilots. One type uses an aircraft as transportation/joy riding/ toy. They would really rather not bother with keeping it running. The other is the pilot who just flies 'cause he likes to fly and doing take offs and landings for most of a day to perfect a technique is nothing he would mind.


I worked for this guy (and still do some stuff for him). He flys them and will fix em as well.

Mojo Jets


----------



## timshatz (Mar 5, 2008)

Whoops, missed the third kind of guy. The guy who does this stuff for a living. All bets are off on that end. 

Good point FBJ, those guys do it all.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't totally agree with that Tim. Most warbird owners I know often have to spend time working with the birds, and do. Part of the pride in ownership is making them work well. It's a different mindset. It's not just a toy or a joyride for most of them.

This is especially true in the CAF. Every pilot that flies those birds has also turned wrenches on them.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 6, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 6, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> More than you can afford my friend...



As long as I get down to the end of the runway before the check bounces...


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2008)

I'd love to see some one who could afford all three and fly them as a trio from airshow to airshow. Added a Corsair and a hellcat and make quite a collection for a Grumman lover.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2008)

They did a nice Grumman flight at Chino a couple of years ago, but I would love to see the F3F, F4F, F6F, F7F and F8F all together for a formation. That would be awesome. This is the closest I have gotten to that shot.


----------



## Haztoys (Mar 9, 2008)

Got to stop by Palm Spring and see the planes there...First "I" had gotten close to a F7F and a F8F....The F8F was way small and way cool ...Photos don't do it justice....And the F7F was much bigger then "I" was thinking it would be ...


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2008)

Sweet shot Evan


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 9, 2008)

Here are the shots you want to get Eric.

TO


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2008)

Sweet! I'd love to catch that one air-to-air! :drool:


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2008)

Great picture there ToughOmbre. Job well done!!!!


----------

